# Italian Potato Bread



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

350gr bread flour, about 3 ½ C.
1 L. Russet potato
1 T. Dry yeast
¼ t. Salt, kosher
1 C. Potato water
1 L. Egg, beaten, with 1 t. water.

Peel the potato cover with water and simmer for about an hour, add water to cover if needed.

Sift 200gr flour and the other dry ingredient together in a mixer bowl.

When potato is fork tender remove from water, use a ricer to rice the potato directly into the flour mixture, mix on low with a flat beater to incorporate.

If you don’t have a ricer, cut the potato into cubes before cooking then mash into the flour mixture.

Replace the flat beater with a dough hook, add 1 cup of potato water and mix adding ¼ C. flour at a time until shaggy mass has formed. Add sprinkles of flour as needed to keep the dough from sticking.

The water will need to be between 120º and 130º F to activate the yeast.

Place a casserole half full of water on the oven floor and turn oven on to it’s lowest setting for 5 to 10 minutes.

Once a dough ball has formed, increase mixer to medium speed and knead for 10 minutes. If the dough climbs the hook it’s too sticky, add sprinkles of flour.

Place mixer bowl in the oven and let rise for 1-½ hours.

Push the dough down then knead for 10 minutes.

Return dough to oven and let rise 1 hour.

Push dough down then knead for 5 minutes, set aside to rest for 10 minutes before shaping.

Pre-heat oven to 350º.

Roll dough to form an elongated football shape.

Fold the ends to the center and press them down, now fold the side to the center and pinch together along the seam. Place the loaf seam side down in a 10” loaf pan. Cover with a damp towel and let rise for 45 minutes.

Brush top of loaf with egg mixture and bake for 40 – 50 minutes or until the loaf sounds hallow when thumped.

The pan of water helps to keep a dried crust from forming when the dough is rising, it also help to keep the top of the loaf from drying to quickly when baking the bread. This allows the loaf to rise more while baking resulting in a finer textured and lighter loaf.

© A. J. Di Liberti 2005


----------

